# trucar, picar...



## betulina

Hola a tothom!

Tinc curiositat per saber com dieu cadascun de vosaltres, o com heu sentit que en diuen a altres zones, a allò que jo en dic "trucar". Per exemple, "trucar per telèfon", "trucar a la porta". Jo faig servir "trucar" en tots dos casos, però n'he sentit moltes variants (per aquí, sobretot, "picar" a la porta o al timbre, però no sé si també per telèfon...). Els valencians "toqueu"? 

Gràcies per satisfer-me la curiositat!


----------



## Samaruc

Doncs sí, Betulina. Tot i que molt sovint alguns valencians no hi toquem gaire  , sí que toquem per telèfon i a la porta.

Salut!


----------



## Cecilio

Sí, a València "toquem". Allò de "picar" per telèfon ho he sentit dir a les Terres de l'Ebre.


----------



## ildure

Picar a la porta, perque trucar-la... no sabria com 
Algun cop he sentir el 'picar al timbre', però ben pocs cops.
Això sí, trucar al timbre/telèfon


----------



## ampurdan

Jo dic trucar per telèfon i picar o tocar el timbre però trucar a la porta (el fet de fer "toc, toc, toc" amb el puny). La meva àvia, que va néixer al Vallès Oriental, però s'ha passat la major part de la vida a Figueres, diu "picar" quan parla de trucar a algú per telèfon.


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Tinc curiositat per saber com dieu cadascun de vosaltres, o com heu sentit que en diuen a altres zones, a allò que jo en dic "trucar". Per exemple, "trucar per telèfon", "trucar a la porta". Jo faig servir "trucar" en tots dos casos, però n'he sentit moltes variants (per aquí, sobretot, "picar" a la porta o al timbre, però no sé si també per telèfon...). Els valencians "toqueu"?
> 
> Gràcies per satisfer-me la curiositat!



Hola,

Jo també faig servir "trucar" en tots dos casos.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies a tots per les aportacions!

I els mallorquins com en diuen? 

Ildure, només un apunt: que no seria "trucar-la", la porta, sinó "trucar-hi", com ha dit l'Ampurdan, "fer-hi toc-toc". Amb "picar" (i suposo que amb "tocar" també -corregiu-me, valencians!-) també seria "picar-hi"/"tocar-hi" i no "picar-la"/"tocar-la", que voldria dir una altra cosa. Oi?

Salut!


----------



## ildure

:$ això això, trucar-hi  A saber en qu+e estaria pensant en les classes de llengua... (tant catalana, com castellana, eh  )


----------



## Carlos1980

En mallorquí es diu " cridar per telèfon " no " trucar per telèfon " .


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Carlos! 

I a la porta què fan els mallorquins?

Gràcies!


----------



## Samaruc

A València, a més de tocar, també cridem per telèfon i a la porta o al timbre...



betulina said:


> Amb "picar" (i suposo que amb "tocar" també -corregiu-me, valencians!-) també seria "picar-hi"/"tocar-hi" i no "picar-la"/"tocar-la", que voldria dir una altra cosa. Oi?



Sí, seria "tocar-hi" i no "tocar-la"


----------



## betulina

Hola altra vegada!

Ressuscito el fil perquè m'ha sorgit un dubte que hi està relacionat. Si dieu "cridar" o "tocar", com feu el substantiu? És a dir, l'equivalent de "trucada"? "Tocada"? "Cridada"?

Gràcies, gent!


----------



## Cecilio

betulina said:


> Hola altra vegada!
> 
> Ressuscito el fil perquè m'ha sorgit un dubte que hi està relacionat. Si dieu "cridar" o "tocar", com feu el substantiu? És a dir, l'equivalent de "trucada"? "Tocada"? "Cridada"?
> 
> Gràcies, gent!



A València diríem "cridada". En pronunciació col·loquial seria "quidrà" (el verb "cridar" se sol pronunicar "quidrar").


----------



## betulina

Cecilio said:


> A València diríem "cridada". En pronunciació col·loquial seria "quidrà" (el verb "cridar" se sol pronunicar "quidrar").



Gràcies, Cecilio! 

És curiós això de canviar la "r" de lloc. Amb "cridar" no em sona per aquí, però amb altres verbs sí... ara només em surt "bindrar" per "brindar", però em balla pel cap que n'hi ha més. Curiós!


----------



## Laia

Una bona pregunta, betulina!

Mmmm... tant la meva àvia, nascuda a Barcelona, com el meu avi, nascut a la Ribera d'Ebre, em "piquen per telèfon". Jo truco.

petons!


----------



## betulina

Ei, Laia, gràcies per l'aportació!  És cert que quan per aquí se sent "picar" és més probable que ho hagi dit una persona gran.

Petons, bonica!


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Jo sóc de Girona i dic: trucar per telèfon, picar a la porta i picar per l'intèrfon... Estrany? 
M'encanta això de "cridar per telèfon"! hehe
El meu avi que també era de Girona, sempre deia picar per telèfon. 

Petonets a tots!
X:


----------



## betulina

Xerinola said:


> Hola!
> Jo sóc de Girona i dic: trucar per telèfon, picar a la porta i picar per l'intèrfon... Estrany?



 Ets una barreja, Xerinola! 

Això m'ha recordat (perquè ahir ho vaig dir) que quan algú em passa a buscar per casa, però sense que hagi d'entrar, dic: "quan arribis, pica'm", en lloc de "truca'm". Crec que és perquè si dic "truca'm" entenem que vull dir per telèfon; en canvi, amb "pica'm" vull dir al timbre. 

Salut!


----------



## ampurdan

betulina said:


> Gràcies, Cecilio!
> 
> És curiós això de canviar la "r" de lloc. Amb "cridar" no em sona per aquí, però amb altres verbs sí... ara només em surt "bindrar" per "brindar", però em balla pel cap que n'hi ha més. Curiós!


 
Aquest fenòmen es diu metàtesi.


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> Aquest fenomen es diu metàtesi.



Fantàstic, gràcies per la informació, Ampurdan!


----------



## Laia

Samaruc said:


> A València, a més de tocar, també cridem per telèfon i a la porta o al timbre...


 
Abans quan he llegit el thread he tingut la sensació que alguna cosa m'estava passant per alt, i ara m'he il·luminat... 

Aquí també "cridem", però l'ascensor. Ara hi he caigut. Aquest és el meu repertori: picar a la porta, trucar per telèfon i cridar l'ascensor!


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, és veritat Laia! Com no hi havia pensat! Però el sentit és una mica diferent perquè es "crida" l'ascensor (com si fos una persona o un animal) perquè vingui, em penso.


----------



## betulina

I tant, Laia! Molt bona! Però és molt possible que sigui per això que diu l'Ampurdan, que el cridem perquè vingui.


----------

